# Garda 6 day "blitz" learners/NCT/Tyres etc.



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

The 6 day program by the Gardai on unaccompanied learners, checking NCT/Tyres etc was well announced last week. I'm just wondering has anyone seen / or been stopped at such checkpoints ? Haven't seen or heard of anyone in my area at all over the last few days. Was just curious as to how extensive this program really is.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jun 2008)

None.


----------



## MandaC (16 Jun 2008)

Saw two of these both in Clondalkin area.    One on Friday night, the second on Sunday afteroon.  Was on the opposite side of the road to me, so did not find out what was being said, but in one case 4 or 5 cars had been pulled in and were being dealt with by one Garda, whilst the second one checked through everyone else passing.


----------



## vandriver (16 Jun 2008)

2 in rathmines over weekend


----------



## BountyHunter (16 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> Saw two of these both in Clondalkin area. One on Friday night, the second on Sunday afteroon.


 
I seen the one on Sunday afternoon also, a Ford Focus getting pulled up onto the back of a removal truck...
My NCT is out at the end of this month and earliest I could get it booked in for the test is mid July,if I'm stopped on July 1st all I have is a text from the NCT confirming my booking..
Bountyhunter.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Jun 2008)

There was a huge presence in the Arklow area at the end of last week. Roads in and out of the town. Quick glance at my stickies and I was waved through..obviously look too old to be a learner! Third time I've been checked in as many weeks although the previous two were in Gorey.


----------



## ngwrbc (16 Jun 2008)

Didn't see much in the Cork City Area either, one speed cam on the Ballincollig Link Road on Sunday Morning and that was it.


----------



## wexcar (16 Jun 2008)

There was one outside Gorey on the Arklow road at 9am on Friday morning, just knew it would be there when they said they would have a crackdown as its just an obvious place and time for it. That said I was waved through and they didn't even look at tax/ins etc.


----------



## Pteam (16 Jun 2008)

Nothing in Co.Louth


----------



## starlite68 (16 Jun 2008)

why are they checking learner drivers, i did not think that had come into force yet?


----------



## tallpaul (16 Jun 2008)

starlite68 said:


> why are they checking learner drivers, i did not think that had come into force yet?


 
The law relating to learner drivers has ALWAYS been there.

Had to laugh when I heard the Gardai announcing these measures as a blitz on drivers. Surely all they are doing is enforcing the law which they should be doing everyday. 

Why do they have to announce that they are doing what they are supposed to be paid to do?? What next?: Tesco announcing that their staff at checkouts will scan the items you are buying, take money off you and give you change?...


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

tallpaul said:


> Tesco announcing that their staff at checkouts will scan the items you are buying, take money off you and give you change?...


 
Well at least in Tesco you can do that yourself. What next....self-issuing speeding fines ! hmmm.


----------



## becky (16 Jun 2008)

I met one on the Monivea rd just before briarhill in Galway on Sat.  I need air in my tyres (hate that job) and my nct is out since March.  I pulled up put the car put the car neutral etc waiting to explain.  He looked at the screen made his was to my side of the car and waved me on.


----------



## mathepac (16 Jun 2008)

Did a 200-mile return trip to Galway over the week-end - saw no evidence of any check points, just one Garda-car with blues on and a young lad pulled over (speeder ?).


----------



## theoneill (16 Jun 2008)

The Garda enforcing the law???

Wonders will never cease.


----------



## mathepac (16 Jun 2008)

theoneill said:


> The Garda enforcing the law???
> 
> Wonders will never cease.


It brings possible head-line announcementss to mind:-
'Mick O'Leary announced today that RyanAir will actually allow passengers with valid tickets onto their aircraft and fly them to a destination. "For a paltry additional €5,000.00 we will in fact fly them to a destination of their choice, rather than one we pick", Mr. O'Leary concluded'

'Mary Harney announced to-day that in a new initiative, all HSE hospitals will reverse current trends and only admit people who are genuinely ill and discharge them when they are well. "This is a major paradigm shift for our health services. Our tendency has been to admit people with one illness and discharge them once we were sure they had contracted several new ones, as well as the presenting problem", Ms. Harney continued.

'Initial financial analyses of this new initiative indicate a change in current health contributions for all PAYE workers of between 65% to 75% of net pay.'


----------



## Jock04 (16 Jun 2008)

Neighbour of mine was stopped at a checkpoint outside Galway on Saturday. Car's an old banger, never been NCT'd & tax out since May.

Neighbour jumps out of car, tells Guard he applied for tax online but hasn't received disc yet. Guard may or may not notice lack of NCT disc.

"Ah, go on, get outa here"

Yes, he feels really clamped down on!


----------



## starlite68 (16 Jun 2008)

well its nice to see some guards have a human side........we dont want a complete force like robots.


----------



## gebbel (16 Jun 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Car's an old banger, never been NCT'd & tax out since May.



From what I have heard, the guards seemingly will never do you for tax unless it is 3 months or more out of date. As for NCT, I have a Polish mate who has a 1999 car that he has never NCT'd. He has been stopped 3 times....never pulled up. His tax & insurance are ok.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jun 2008)

mathepac said:


> It brings possible head-line announcementss to mind:-
> 'Mick O'Leary announced today that RyanAir will actually allow passengers with valid tickets onto their aircraft and fly them to a destination. "For a paltry additional €5,000.00 we will in fact fly them to a destination of their choice, rather than one we pick", Mr. O'Leary concluded'
> 
> 'Mary Harney announced to-day that in a new initiative, all HSE hospitals will reverse current trends and only admit people who are genuinely ill and discharge them when they are well. "This is a major paradigm shift for our health services. Our tendency has been to admit people with one illness and discharge them once we were sure they had contracted several new ones, as well as the presenting problem", Ms. Harney continued.
> ...


 
LOL.

Lets face its, the level of enforcement in Ireland is pitiful. 

As someone in the other thread said, if you didn't have plates up they wouldn't know to stop and check you. So all this will achieve is more people driving without L plates. They should have those automatic license plate scanners like they have in the UK. Check car registration, check with database is there a learner on the policy. Pull car.


----------



## theoneill (16 Jun 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Lets face its, the level of enforcement in Ireland is pitiful.
> 
> As someone in the other thread said, if you didn't have plates up they wouldn't know to stop and check you. So all this will achieve is more people driving without L plates. They should have those automatic license plate scanners like they have in the UK. Check car registration, check with database is there a learner on the policy. Pull car.


 

I donno, I think we’d need a referendum on such a radical policy.
Seriously though, if they can’t even set up a network of speed cameras (not the Guards fault) I reckon number plate scanners would be beyond them.


----------



## MandaC (16 Jun 2008)

BountyHunter said:


> I seen the one on Sunday afternoon also, a Ford Focus getting pulled up onto the back of a removal truck...
> My NCT is out at the end of this month and earliest I could get it booked in for the test is mid July,if I'm stopped on July 1st all I have is a text from the NCT confirming my booking..
> Bountyhunter.



Yeah that was it,  car being hoisted up on the back of truck, allright. They are quite frequently further up which is is further on that new road past wyeths  and before where that road merges with the Naas Road.


----------



## starlite68 (16 Jun 2008)

but just because you have L plates on the car dose not nesesarly mean you are a learner.....i sometimes drive my wifes car which has L plates.....she dose not have a full licence....i do


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

starlite68 said:


> but just because you have L plates on the car dose not nesesarly mean you are a learner.....i sometimes drive my wifes car which has L plates.....she dose not have a full licence....i do


 
Absolutely, been in that position ourselves until son got his full licence a few months ago. but unless you put them on for the learner and take them off for the full licence holder there's no real solution to that. What matters is that the driving public be aware of the possibility that the driver may be a learner under instruction.


----------



## starlite68 (16 Jun 2008)

its a pain taking the L plates on and off, but i do fully take your point.


----------



## Seagull (16 Jun 2008)

We were in Australia recently, and reading the local paper, I found out that it's actually an offense there to have L plates on the car when it's not a learner driver at the wheel. That must be a real pain when using your own car to teach family members to drive.


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

starlite68 said:


> its a pain taking the L plates on and off, but i do fully take your point.


 
[broken link removed] a solution


----------



## starlite68 (16 Jun 2008)

have had them...and they are quite good, problem i found though was that kids kept taking them off the car...at supermarkets  ect.....or maybe it was adults!!!!!!!


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

starlite68 said:


> have had them...and they are quite good, problem i found though was that kids kept taking them off the car...at supermarkets ect.....or maybe it was adults!!!!!!!


 
They had an L of a cheek !


----------



## FredBloggs (17 Jun 2008)

On the road between the Port Tunnel and the East Link this morning - they were stopping cars coming from the Port Tunnel.  There were about ten gardai so it was a pretty major checkpoint.
BTW there are speed checks there from time to time - something to bear in mind as you whizz out of the tunnel


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Jun 2008)

Its obviously a major accident spot....or shooting fish in the barrel.


----------



## FredBloggs (17 Jun 2008)

The Gardai were also out at the faviourite traffic camera spot on the Stillorgan Road this morning - at the footbridge near UCD.  Now that is like shooting fish in a barrell.  Dual Carraigeway - speed limit too low by 10kmph in my opinion


----------

